# Dog has stopped eating breakfast lately...



## The Dogman Commeth (Jan 30, 2009)

Only within the past week though. His bowel movements have been regular, and he's been urinating on scheduled take-outs.

He eats dinner with no problems at all, but when breakfast is put out, he just walks around the room, sniffing it every once in a while.

Should I be worried?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

The Dogman Commeth said:


> Only within the past week though. His bowel movements have been regular, and he's been urinating on scheduled take-outs.
> 
> He eats dinner with no problems at all, but when breakfast is put out, he just walks around the room, sniffing it every once in a while.
> 
> Should I be worried?


My dog periodically goes on breakfast strike. After a few days he goes back to eating, with no explanation I can come up with. I do think that he is a dog that likes to be physically lean and it might be an attempt to self-regulate his weight.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

As long as he's still eating dinner and going to the bathroom I wouldn't worry about it. Upendi will sometimes skip meals and like Mega Mutt Mom said I think it's an attempt to regulate her weight.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Nanuq has been eating less in the morning too. I think it may just be the warmer weather.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

My dog's eating habits took a 180 as soon as the weather got hot here. He used to eat right when he got up , since it turned really warm , he doesn't even look at his food till mid afternoon now. What's funny is I am the same way ,not much of an appetite when the heat hits. 




The Dogman Commeth said:


> Only within the past week though. His bowel movements have been regular, and he's been urinating on scheduled take-outs.
> 
> He eats dinner with no problems at all, but when breakfast is put out, he just walks around the room, sniffing it every once in a while.
> 
> Should I be worried?


----------



## The Dogman Commeth (Jan 30, 2009)

Hm...interesting about the weather.

And my dog is also rather lean for the Dachshund breed. He's a mini, and weighs only about 9 lbs (at 8 months)

No lapse in activity either...weird!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

The Dogman Commeth said:


> Hm...interesting about the weather.
> 
> And my dog is also rather lean for the Dachshund breed. He's a mini, and weighs only about 9 lbs (at 8 months)
> 
> No lapse in activity either...weird!


Well, maybe you will get lucky and have one that doesn't get too fat. I think that is usually the problem with Doxies, isn't it?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a dog who lost about 3-4# every summer because she didn't eat as much. I never worried about her. Have you thought about feeding him only once a day? He may be leaner because he isn't eating as much (unless you are making up for the missed breakfast with more in the evening).

If his poop/pee is fine and he's as active as usual, I think he's ok. Now if only *I* would eat less in the summer...


----------

